# New Plunger



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I cant wait to get one. lol


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Hilarious...thanks for sharing


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Haha, great.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I just laughed my arse off. I especially liked the beginning where the lady got shiot water in her face.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

So, do I get my 19.95 back when it shoots the crap through my tub? If I do, do I still keep the extra one they send and some other random object?


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

that's funny as crap!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

There is no way in heck that pos works....has to be fake. :jester:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I just laughed my arse off. I especially liked the beginning where the lady got shiot water in her face.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 




Ha ha ha....poop water in the face...these info-mercials are funny...:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Who ever did the set design with the toilets covered in poo deserves an award. I wonder if you can get them in Collegiate colors? Hmm...............


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

finally ive been waiting for something to keep in my back pocket for situations, i can really relate with the other customers!


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Love the testimonials at the end, what's that guy cooking on Barbeque Night??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Love the testimonials at the end, what's that guy cooking on Barbeque Night??


 






I know, they're such bad actors.....:yes: With a big smile on their face they're telling you about how the toilet got all clogged up!!!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I think it doubles as a shower cap?:laughing:


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Re-use that thing as a bellow for your fire, hopefully some of that methane gets trapped in there!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> I think it doubles as a shower cap?:laughing:


That could lead to a "shioty" hair day

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I hate it when the poo water splashes me like that . Lol


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz (Sep 22, 2011)

No reason to get it on your face just get this new 5ft plunger. Lol. Saw this a a public bathroom on lunch break and made me think of this post


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> Love the testimonials at the end, what's that guy cooking on Barbeque Night??


I like the woman who apparently carries one with her 24/7. 

_"I have such huge and hard turds that I plug up all my friends toilets. Now that I have this piece of junk, I'm not ridiculed at our wine drinking lunch parties" :thumbsup:_


Maybe a bran muffin every other day might be better.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

#1 n the #2 Biz said:


> View attachment 14172
> 
> 
> No reason to get it on your face just get this new 5ft plunger. Lol. Saw this a a public bathroom on lunch break and made me think of this post


I like it !


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

#1 n the #2 Biz said:


> View attachment 14172
> 
> 
> No reason to get it on your face just get this new 5ft plunger. Lol. Saw this a a public bathroom on lunch break and made me think of this post




can plunge the toilet from the living room


----------

